# Timothy hay



## James Nechvatal (Feb 8, 2015)

Can you feed a sulcata tortoise less than a year 100% timothy hay?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 8, 2015)

its best to feed a large variety of weeds and grasses. if you sulcata is a baby he wont eat timothy hay, feed him lets of fresh grasses.


----------



## James Nechvatal (Feb 8, 2015)

cool thanks for your help


----------



## Dizisdalife (Feb 8, 2015)

Agree with RST that you can feed timothy. Not likely to feast on hay at a young age, but when mixed in with other foods it will consume the hay.


----------



## James Nechvatal (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks! What would you recommend mixing with the hay?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 8, 2015)

James Nechvatal said:


> Thanks! What would you recommend mixing with the hay?


nontoxic weeds from you yard. fileree, dandelion, mallow as much as variety as possible


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 8, 2015)

James Nechvatal said:


> Can you feed a sulcata tortoise less than a year 100% timothy hay?




Baby tortoises usually won't eat hay. By the time they get to be 3 or 4 years of age, they may start eating it. Your best bet, like was said up above, is weeds and grasses from your yard. If you live where your yard is under a foot of snow, then you can buy grocery store greens. Dark leafy greens are best - endive, escarole, turnip greens, etc.


----------



## James Nechvatal (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes we live in chicago. So thanks for your advice on the greens. As soon as i see green grass i will start feeding him that too.


----------



## Jodie (Feb 8, 2015)

My Leopards will not eat Timothy hay hardly at all, but will eat orchard grass hay pretty good. It is a lot easier to cut into small pieces to mix with other stuff too. I don't have Sulcatas, but believe orchard grass hay is a good option for them as well.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Feb 8, 2015)

Most of the time I feed Orchard hay to my sulcata. Jodie is right about it being easier to cut up and it is more leaf and less stalk than Timothy. Mixing finely cut hay with Mazuri is an option for feeding when nothing is growing outside. Here are a couple of examples:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-TORTOISE-LASAGNE#axzz22y4gpExA
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-TORTOISE-MEATBALLS#axzz22y4gpExA


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2015)

James Nechvatal said:


> Can you feed a sulcata tortoise less than a year 100% timothy hay?



Yes. This is physically possible. It would not be a good strategy in my opinion. I have found that most sulcatas won't start eating plain dry hay until they are around 12" and they ned to be hungry to do it. It is physically possible to introduce it earlier and get them eating lots of it though. I also prefer orchard grass hay or bermuda to timothy.

Here is a feeding sheet for sulcatas:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/

And a couple more that might help:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## Melissamin (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes their digestive system can physically handle the hay. However, make sure you mix with something like dandelions so it doesn't overwhelm the system. Also, make sure you get a hay that is "short" cut since he is a baby. This company cuts good short hay - i use it for my two sulcatas (http://smallpetselect.com/timothy-hay/)


----------



## JennB (Jul 7, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but for some info for future readers, if you live near a hay field just ask the owner if they mind if you cut some of the hay fresh before it's cut and dried. Younger sulcata will eat the fresh hay which is still very rich in fiber, and a lot softer, however still not as watery as most greens.

Here is some fresh Timothy Hay that I cut yesterday for my adult sulcata. She enjoys it very much


----------

